# Probleme mit GeForce 2 MX 400



## muhmuratz (14. November 2002)

hi leuts,

ich hab da ein problem, welches mir tierisch auf die nerven geht. also seit ich in meinem rechner (nixkönnermaschine 2002 & anwärter für das nächste jahr) die GeForce2 MX 400 eingebaut habe, funktioniert alles bis auf eine KLEINIGKEIT!
nun ist es so, dass bei all meinen spielen, immer wieder das gleiche problem auftritt: die spielfigur dreht total am rad d.h. nach einer gewissen zeit, schaut sie wie bescheuert in alle richtungen, schießt das ganze magazin leer, oder nimmt willkürlich alles aus ihrem inventar, was net nied- und nagelfest ist. Tja, und ich sitze da wie "piek sieben auf bahnsteig acht" und weiß nicht, was ich dagegen unternehmen kann. ich habe schon andere treiber installiert, andere mäuse getestet, so ziehmlich jede einstellung verändert die es bei dieser karte gibt, nix zu machen.
über eine lösung, würde ich mich echt freuen.

hier noch ein paar daten zu meinem "rechner"
AMD duron 600 Mhrz 3Dnow
256 sdRam
via technologies mainboard M7VKA

meine alte grafikkarte, war eine ati rage 128 gl

so leuts, dann dank ich für die aufmerksammkeit

cu


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. November 2002)

Ich wüsste nicht, was das mit der Grafikkarte zu tun haben könnte.
Es wirkt eher wie ein Fehler im Spiel zusammen mit deiner Hardware aber nicht der Grafik.

Eine Grafikkarte kann ja nicht die Waffenwechseln und losballern.
Das heißt - es gibt ein Problem mit dem CPU.

Hast du mal probiert, rein zum Testen, die Alte wieder einzubauen?


----------



## eViLaSh (15. November 2002)

tritt das denn bei allen spielen auf ?

oder nur bei bestimmten, mit zB openGL ?

hast du schonmal probiert die spiele neu zu installieren ?


----------



## muhmuratz (15. November 2002)

tja, also die alte karte hab ich seit dem net wieder eingebaut. was meinst du für ein problem mit dem cpu? (hab ihn ein wenig übertacktet, liegt aber net daran, denn ich habs auch schon mit dem stinknormalen tackt versucht... fehlanzeige)

das problem tritt sowohl bei open gl, als auch bei direkt3d spielen auf (außer mafia, dat teil läuft astrein!)


----------



## eViLaSh (15. November 2002)

hast du schonmal bei directx die openGL und direct3d tests ausprobiert ?


wie sieht es mit der neuinstallation der spiele aus ?


----------



## muhmuratz (15. November 2002)

ja, die tests hab ich ausgefürt, verliefen auch alle fehlerfrei.
die spiele hab ich mindestens schon zum dritten mal neu installiert...
immer der selbe fehler.

ich hab echt keine ahnung, woran es noch liegen könnt.
:-(


----------



## eViLaSh (18. November 2002)

hm, hört sich aber dannb nicht nach nem problem mit der graka an !

vielleicht ein hitze problem ?

überprüf mal die temp, wärend oder nach dem spielen !


----------



## alois (18. November 2002)

vielleicht gibts ein problem zwischen prozi und graka, das die nicht fehlerfrei zusammen arbeiten...oder defekter arbeitsspeicher? memtest mal versuchen, dauert aber ne weile...


----------



## DarkLordSilver (21. November 2002)

was für ne maus hast du ?


----------

